
Ask HN: How up to date is your documentation? - shuffo
I&#x27;m attempting to solve the problem of stale documentation. Docs are incredibly important throughout tech but unfortunately they&#x27;re commonly left outdated.<p>While this is probably a cultural&#x2F;time management issue, I&#x27;d like to get some insight into the tools other developers use and their opinion on the matter.<p>I created a Google form and I&#x27;d appreciate any submissions or even discussion below.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;C7Z2yqe2lQ38wfkn1
======
DavidCanHelp
Docs at my company are living docs, a group effort, current, and a joy to
read. This is made possible by using Markdown (we use Hugo) and letting
everyone at the company submit PRs ad hoc, as well as the obvious updates that
roll out with new releases. We also write blogs that discuss example code,
linking back to the docs, and post that example code on GitHub. To top it all
off, I've been building Docker images that allow readers of the docs and blog
posts to run example code with a single command and no configuration or
installation (provided they have Docker).

